# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  مشکل استیمول در نمایش حروف انگلیسی با فونت B

## Amin69

سلام. من در گزارش استیمول ریپورت از فونت B nazanin استفاده کردم. اما متأسفانه حروف انگلیسی رو بصورت مربع نشون میده! مشکلش چیه؟
(همین فونت رو در datagridview استفاده میکنم مشکلی نداره اما توی استیمول...)

----------


## fakhravari

در حالت pdf خراب نشون ميده.
در حالت doc خراب نشون نميده ‏‏. و نوع جالبي هم نيست چون تمركز اين فونت روي فارسي

----------


## MAJIDVADOOSTAN

دوستان راهنمایی کنن لطفا

----------


## fakhravari

مشكل فعلا قابل حل نيست در pdf
تا در ورژن هاي بعدي

----------


## sheshtaraz

> سلام. من در گزارش استیمول ریپورت از فونت B nazanin استفاده کردم. اما متأسفانه حروف انگلیسی رو بصورت مربع نشون میده! مشکلش چیه؟
> (همین فونت رو در datagridview استفاده میکنم مشکلی نداره اما توی استیمول...)


دوست عزیز اگه فونت رو bhoma کنی اکی میشه

----------

